# new here... can you help me understand my u/s results



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

hi. im new. i went to see my new gp last week because i was having cholesterol issues (high triglycerides that my previous dr wanted to treat with medication i felt prematurely) and upon his exam new gp noticed my thyroid was enlarged.

so per his direction i scheduled and ultrasound and in the mean time the bump was getting bigger. when he examined me i could barely tell what he was talking about, but by the time i had the ultrasound a week later i could not only feel it, but see it in a mirror. anyway i got the ultrasound results back this morning and my dr sent me to an endocrinologist who booked me for a biopsy on thursday. i'd love some help deciphering what this report means. i was too nervous to remember to ask the dr, but i would really like to understand it.... basically so i can obsess over whether or not i should be worried all weekend. lol

i'm an otherwise healthy 29 year old female. blood tests were ordered this morning - results will be in tomorrow.

report:

Examination: Thyroid Ultrasound
Indication: Thyromegaly
Impression:
1. Bilateral solid nodules right greater than left.
2. Ultrasound-guided fine needle aspiration of the dominant nodule 3.5 cm in diameter in the right lobe of the thyroid gland is reccommended.

Comparison: None
Techniquie: High Resolution ultrasound was performed with a linear array transducer. Color Doppler imaging was also performed.

Findings: The right lobe measures 4.4 x 2.7 x 2.6 cm in size. The left lobe measures 4.4 x 1.3 x 1.2 cm in size. The isthmus measures 3mm in thickness,

In the midportion of the right lobe, there is a mixed cyctic and solid lesion approximately 3.5 x 2.6 x 2.4 cm in size. The margins appear well-defined. There is central increased color Doppler signal and increased Peripheral color Doppler signal. However, no significant decrease in echogenicity of the solid components is seen. No microcalifications are suggested.

A small cyct is seen in the midportion of the left lobe 2.7cm in greatest diameter. In the upper pole of the left lobe there is a hypochoic lesions 1.0 x 0.9 cm in size with lobulated margins. No microcalifications or increased color Doppler signal are identified.

thank you!!!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I do know that no calcifications is a good thing, and didn't read anything about hypervascular activity(may have said it wrong) which is ''typically''(but not in all cases) signs of cancer. Yours are solid and bigger than 1cm which is why they want to investigate. 50% of the population have nodules that are benign(including solid ones), so try not to get worked up:hugs: They can come and go as well. Have you been experienceing any symptoms, hyper or hypo?


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Well, I do know that no calcifications is a good thing, and didn't read anything about hypervascular activity(may have said it wrong) which is ''typically''(but not in all cases) signs of cancer. Yours are solid and bigger than 1cm which is why they want to investigate. 50% of the population have nodules that are benign(including solid ones), so try not to get worked up:hugs: They can come and go as well. Have you been experienceing any symptoms, hyper or hypo?


i tied to post back to you and i dont see if it - so if it shows up later as a double, thats why.

thank you for your help.

and no i do not have any other symptoms. just a full feeling in my throat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> hi. im new. i went to see my new gp last week because i was having cholesterol issues (high triglycerides that my previous dr wanted to treat with medication i felt prematurely) and upon his exam new gp noticed my thyroid was enlarged.
> 
> so per his direction i scheduled and ultrasound and in the mean time the bump was getting bigger. when he examined me i could barely tell what he was talking about, but by the time i had the ultrasound a week later i could not only feel it, but see it in a mirror. anyway i got the ultrasound results back this morning and my dr sent me to an endocrinologist who booked me for a biopsy on thursday. i'd love some help deciphering what this report means. i was too nervous to remember to ask the dr, but i would really like to understand it.... basically so i can obsess over whether or not i should be worried all weekend. lol
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. One thing for sure, you do not have a healthy thyroid gland.

Anytime the word solid is used, FNA must be performed to rule out cancer. So, insist on that. Has your doctor set FNA up for you yet? The pathologist has recommended it.

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in the neck or in the clavical area? Your GP is a keeper.

You should be concerned and diligent but not worried. Do not make your self upset. Whatever the outcome, you are going to be fine. You will be inconvenienced but you are on track here and that is what counts.

We are here for you. Let us know when that FNA is scheduled, please?


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi. Thank you. Blood work should be back today and fna is scheduled for tomorrow.

I feel like it's growing right before my very eyes. I know that's not likely but it feels bigger and I had trouble sleeping last night. Kept feeling like I couldn't breath good.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh I'm
Not sure about the swollen lymphnodes. Dr didn't say anything. I'm not sure how to check. I tried.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm totally freaking myself out. i really do feel like its choking me this morning. so i took a pic on my phone and compared it to the pic i took 6 days ago when the dr said it felt enlarged.

look how much its grown in 6 days...

(the line points to the area to look) notice where i usually had a crease in my lower neck, its now a lump.... AND in the second photo you can tell i'm actually not extending my chin upwards quite as much as the first photo (you can tell because the mid neck crease is more pronounced)

i called my dr to discuss but he's not in till 1:30 pst.

is it normal for it to grow this fast?!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It does look swollen, yes.

Have you been playing with it since you said its been on your mind a lot where you might have agravated it in some way?

I have Hashimotos and my thyroid shrinks and grows and then shrinks and grows again, over and over in cycles and that is sort of par for the course with Hashi's but you don't have that, right?

Have you noticed any breaks in the growth like it feels really full right now but will it shrink down a little tonight or tomorrow morning or has it just been growing steady?

I would get an FNA biopsy as soon as possible to make sure its not cancer.

FYI>>>My thyroid swells up every time I see the endo and she presses the hell out of it to palpate it. Im not saying that is the case with you and my doctor thinks Im making it up but I swear it does. I've even asked her to take it easy on me because of that.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> It does look swollen, yes.
> 
> Have you been playing with it since you said its been on your mind a lot where you might have agravated it in some way?
> 
> ...


i havent been playing with it. i've only touched it by lightly running my fingertip over the lump.

i dont think i have hashi's, or i dont know i guess.

its gotten steadily larger over the last few days. this morning i feel like someone is pressing on my windpipe.

fna is scheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Please keep us all posted on your FNA.
I see the swelling. My thyroid gets enlarged and then goes back down too only on the right side where my nodule is.

After the FNA it was a little swollen too. Make sure you put ice on it after the FNA.
It helped.

After my exam my thyroid was enlarged...I thought it was all in my head (thanks nasdaqphil for your response.)

Please keep us posted.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> Hi. Thank you. Blood work should be back today and fna is scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> I feel like it's growing right before my very eyes. I know that's not likely but it feels bigger and I had trouble sleeping last night. Kept feeling like I couldn't breath good.


Very excellent. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts for FNA tomorrow. They did not dilly dally w/ that appt. which is a very good thing.

Your gland could be engorging. Hopefully you will know much more after tomorrow.

Will be interested in your blood work also. Please include the ranges.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Just saw dr.

T4 free .88 (normal range 0.76 - 1.76)
TSH 1.887 (normal range 0.350 - 5.500)
T3 free 2.88 (normal range 2.3 - 4.2)

He gave me anxiety medicine cuz I feel like I'm choking.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I know that the not-knowing-anything-stage is probably the hardest part. Once you get the news you will be relieved just to know something, anything. I had a friend who found a huge lump on her thyroid, and she says it happened overnight b/c she didn't see/feel it the day before. I personally think it was there(when it was smaller) but she didnt realize it till she felt it. Hers was hard and like the feel of a gulf ball. This was two years ago, she had treatment and is completely fine.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Fna was done this morning. Hurt. Results should be in Monday.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

katesnap said:


> Fna was done this morning. Hurt. Results should be in Monday.


Glad it's over with. How is your anxiety level? Do you have anyone to talk to? I can pm you my number and you can call me anytime. I know how it feels not to have anyone to talk or vent to:hugs:


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Glad it's over with. How is your anxiety level? Do you have anyone to talk to? I can pm you my number and you can call me anytime. I know how it feels not to have anyone to talk or vent to:hugs:


thank you!

anxiety level is ok. i'm on anxiety meds though. hugs6

will check back in with fna results monday hopefully.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Biopsy was negative.

Thanks for all your help. xo


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

This is wonderful news. I am so glad that everything is okay.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> Fna was done this morning. Hurt. Results should be in Monday.


Well, you are one tough cookie!! Sure did not expect to hear from you on the same day.

Ice packs, ice packs. They work wonders.

I hate waiting but I will wait with you. The good part is the FNA is behind you know.

{{{{katesnap}}}}


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

katesnap said:


> Biopsy was negative.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. xo


I came back looking to see if you posted. I guess I missed it. hugs4 Yea!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> Biopsy was negative.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. xo


Whoooooooooooohoo! Do the Snoopy Dance!
http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------

